# GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (M



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 10, 2010)

UPDATE! Many customers have asked us if we can open this up to individual products, and we hear that loud and clear. So, we've done just that.

The group buy is *now open to INDIVIDUAL LIBRARIES!* Anyone getting these individual collections WILL contribute to the discount total, so if the discount level is at 50%, you will get 50% off whatever your order is - whether it's just one product, or all six.

So, this means the starting prices (at our 21% discount level) are now as follows:

Koto Nation: $79
Sitar Nation: $79
Groove Bias: $63
Impact: Steel: $47

*And they only get lower from here.*

Enjoy! (And of course, if you don't have any of our samples yet, the original 6-pack is still available!)


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 18, 2010)

We're up to 26 participants now. That's already 33% off:

* $270 for all 6 libraries
* $67 for Koto Nation (deepest koto, bass koto, shamisen library ever!)
* $67 for Sitar Nation (likewise w/ North Indian instruments)
* $53 for Groove Bias (4gb of vintage acoustic kits)
* $40!!! for Impact: Steel (cinematic, metallic + FX percussion)

But more importantly, we're just a few people away from hitting the NEXT discount level, 44%, with nearly 2 weeks to spare.


----------



## wst3 (Dec 18, 2010)

about to do my part to lower your margins<G>... Impact:Steel was high on my list for next year, but with this deal I'll get it now!

Question - if you reach the max discount can those of us that signed up for a single product upgrade to the whole suite? Seems like adding a second instrument would be easy, but not sure about the whole shebang...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 18, 2010)

Yep, that's definitely possible, just send us an email before the end if that's what you'd like to do


----------



## wst3 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks, buying Impact: Steel now...


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 23, 2010)

Up to 39 participants - 44% off! Check http://www.impactsoundworks.com/group-buy/ for the latest, current prices :D


----------



## Ed (Dec 23, 2010)

Just bought Impact Steel!


----------



## madbulk (Dec 23, 2010)

Just bought the shebang.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 24, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

They're excluded from the individual discount because they're already dirt cheap (especially Acoustic Revolutions)... sorry! 

On the bright side, today has seen a lot of new participants, so I'll be updating the count tomorrow morning with a special present..


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 25, 2010)

I plunged in, bought Impact:Steel!


----------



## wst3 (Dec 25, 2010)

EvilDragon @ Sat Dec 25 said:


> I plunged in, bought Impact:Steel!



As did I... I'd been meaning to add it to the arsenal for a while now, just hadn't had a real (immediate?) use for it yet.

Man I am sorry I waited... this is a gorgeous, and very useful library.

Well done ISW, and if anyone is on the fence I can heartily recommend at least this one. In fact, now that I've played around with it I am reconsidering the rest of them!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 26, 2010)

We're now up to 45 participants - closing in on the next discount level!

I've also added a special bonus. If we hit 60 participants, EVERYONE in the group buy will receive a coupon good for $15 off ANY of our products (including future products.) Very useful for some things we have planned for 2011, such as Shreddage X ($20), future installments of Acoustic Revolutions ($19) and other fun stuff...


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm, I still haven't received any links... Is that gonna be after New Year?


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

+1 joined


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

I am waiting to be number 50, but if not, I still will get the Sitar instrument for 55 USD.
It's a steal.
Look forward to Shreddage 2 update also....

Cheers, and Happy New Year.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 28, 2010)

BOOM - now at 54 participants, or 50% off, within arm's reach of the $15 voucher too!


----------



## PasiP (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

Just bought Impact Steel. Now let's get the group buy count to 60!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

:shock: Insanity! Over 30 people joined in the last 24 hours, bringing the current total to *81 participants!*

That's 50% off everything PLUS a $15 voucher good on future purchases. We're now less than 20 people away from the final, 60% discount level, so if this momentum keeps up, we'll hit it tonight!


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

Just recieved my download links and noticed I also recieved Koto which I didn't order....?
I find this to be a rather nice extra gift as I only needed Sitar for some old Psychedelic ideas I had.
Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## EvilDragon (Dec 30, 2010)

Hans, James, what are you waiting for?! :lol:


----------



## Jordan37 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

I just joined the group buy twice! Once for sitar nation, and once for koto nation - looking forward to these wonderful instruments! :D


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries for up to 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more!*

Sitar Nation is excellant... o-[][]-o 
The pdf. manual is to the point and well written.
I will be using this live, and since you arranged the phrases, gliss, etc. in the key of E, I have been able to use my MIDI devices to create a fast preset using 4 x devices and 4 x MIDI channels.
I can play a multitimbral instrument using these where I can use the main patch, and then have just the selected phrase and gliss, etc. showing up on the keys and ranges I select.
So with one push of a preset I have Sitar loaded where I can play the entire instrument in realtime and keep both hands playing.
These devices are great with Kontakt Multis for live work.

Excellant job Brotha' Man Zircon....


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 31, 2010)

Whoops - if you got a link to an extra product, enjoy... kind of like Monopoly's "Bank Error in Your Favor" card 

Anyway, EXCELLENT news - we've now hit the max discount level (106 participants and climbing), so that's 60% off all libraries!

ALL LIBRARIES: $162
Koto Nation or Sitar Nation: $39
Groove Bias: $31
Impact: Steel: $24

And once again, all group buy participants will also receive a $15 voucher, on top of an additional $20 voucher if you're an existing customer.

Since we hit the max level, the group buy will stay active at the lowest price through January 2nd at 11:59pm EST. Get in while you still can :D


----------



## Maximvs (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

Hi Andrew,

In this last post of yours I haven't seen mentioned Shreddage, I just wonder if this product is still part of the group buy and how much is it now.

Thanks and Happy New Year!

Max


----------



## eschroder (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

I noticed that too along with the acoustic library no longer included... hmmm


----------



## eschroder (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

Wonder if you have to buy the WHOLE catalog now to get them


----------



## madbulk (Dec 31, 2010)

Don't want to speak for Andrew, certainly, but... it was mentioned earlier than these two products are already so reasonably priced that they're not individually discounted.
I think the acoustic loops were 19 bucks to start with.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

that would make sense... but at one point they were included for the whole package and now i don't see that (except at the top of the page it states that all are included in the sale)


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey Max, Shreddage and Acoustic Revolutions aren't eligible as individual libraries for the discount because they're so cheap already. However, you can get them as part of the 6-library bundle, which is only $162, or get another library in the group buy and use the $15 voucher you'll receive on AR/Shreddage later.


----------



## eschroder (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

Awesome!


----------



## PasiP (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

Where is my voucher? I need to buy Shreddage.. :D


----------



## jtenney (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

I didn't get a voucher either. The survey link seemed to think I had already taken it, so took me to an ad for doing my own survey. So, I dunno... Looking to get Acoustic Revolutions...

later, and Happy New Year!

John


----------



## jtenney (Jan 6, 2011)

Got it. Sorry, I didn't understand, Andrew; I thought it was all automated. Of course it's easier in bulk, duhhh!

later,
John


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

All good things must come to an end - the group buy is now (finally) over. We had a grand total of *323 participants*, which was, quite honestly, way beyond even our most optimistic estimates. So, we want to thank everyone who participated and helped to spread the word about the group buy, as your efforts truly made this a success.

We'll be sending out the $15 vouchers shortly. In the meantime, feel free to sign up for our official forum to get access to product updates, patches and extras:

http://www.impactsoundworks.com/forum/

As well as our Facebook page, where we are giving out our entire up-to-date catalog once a month!

http://www.facebook.com/ImpactSoundworks/

Again, thank you to all, and enjoy the sounds!


----------



## Robse (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*



zircon_st @ Sat Jan 08 said:


> We had a grand total of *323 participants*,



Congratulations :D

Regards,
Robert


----------



## TeamLeader (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: GROUP BUY: Impact Soundworks libraries 60% off! Ethnic instruments, metal perc, guitars and more! (MAX DISCOUNT reac*

zircon_st @ Sat Jan 08, 2011 7:43 pm wrote:
We had a grand total of 323 participants,

awesome. GLad to hear folks!


----------

